# Flourite sand compared to gravel



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

I am looking at new substrates for a heavily planted 40gallon breeder. I am thinking something black, and was checking out flourite. Are they both pretty effective? Is one better off then the other depending on tank specs?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the biggest difference is grain size. I'd probably go with the regular in a bigger tank, the sand in a smaller tank (10gal or less) though I don't think it's that big a deal either way. 

I have them mixed together in most of my tanks.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the gravel version, haven't tried the sand one yet, but even though the fluorite midnight black(gravel) says it's all naturally dark colored gravel, I'm still finding brown and even *bright pink* rocks in my tank now that I've had it in there for a lil over a month >:/


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Do plants grow any different in sand vs. gravel?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you have fine rooted plants they'd probably do better in the sand. But you'd have to make sure that you'd poke the sand more often to make sure there's no anerobic pockets. The 'black sand' isn't completely black. it's a dark gray.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I got around 20lb's of flourite black sand, it is cycled and has MTS (snail) with it. I love it, but it is pretty dusty. I am wanting to get rid of it now because I am moving. Want it? Just pay $5+shipping its yours. I love the sand but it is small.


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Caton said:


> I got around 20lb's of flourite black sand, it is cycled and has MTS (snail) with it. I love it, but it is pretty dusty. I am wanting to get rid of it now because I am moving. Want it? Just pay $5+shipping its yours. I love the sand but it is small.


wow, you have a PM!


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I have had sand and gravel flourite. I like them both. My blyxa loved them.


----------

